# SHENZHEN | TCL Headquarters | 100m | 328ft | U/C



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

Located in the DU09-01 plot of Shenzhen Bay Super Headquarters


























































































































肃木丁中标方案：深超总TCL先进半导体显示产业总部 – 有方


有方，做最好的建筑文化机构。主要业务包括媒体、旅行、空间研究、策划、策展、出版等。邮件：[email protected]




www.archiposition.com









生境之塔——深圳TCL先进半导体显示产业总部







xw.qq.com


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

Posted on Gaoloumi by luke110097


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

Promo Video





深超总TCL先进半导体显示产业总部 | 肃木丁_哔哩哔哩_bilibili


TCL先进半导体显示产业总部地处深圳湾超级总部基地西北角，未来将是沿沙河东路和白石路进出深超总的城市门户。在肃木丁看来，深超总除了宏大叙事，还应该有沉静的另一面。这一面内敛地面向城市以及被城市包裹的湿地公园，在高大宏伟之余，演绎着绿色开放的城市关爱，它不仅属于企业，更能积极地为城市、市民带来贡献。项目名称：深圳湾超级总部基地TCL先进半导体显示产业总部项目地点：深圳市南山区深圳湾超级总部基地设计单, 视频播放量 3264、弹幕量 1、点赞数 56、投硬币枚数 9、收藏人数 86、转发人数 28, 视频作者 有方空间, 作者简介 呈现中国建筑现场，聚集优秀建筑视频。，相关视频：设计竞赛...




www.bilibili.com


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

so gorgeous, it should be taller


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

14/01/23 by 摩天圳


----------

